#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Unm2000

## grupojpr

Alguem tem o link do unm2000 para download?

----------


## Distrimaster

Tem esse, Trial de 60 dias, pelo menos era... A versão oficial é paga...
https://drive.google.com/drive/u/0/f...VhTSjNGSDBTUmc

Abraço
André
Distrimaster

----------


## dinoqnet

Pessoal da FiberHome na ABRINT falaram que iriam disponibilizar até final do ano.

----------

